# Well, it's official: Spotify now sucks.



## Tissemand (May 2, 2011)

They're really starting to bug me now. First the massive banner ads and audio ads, and now they're limiting free users to 10h/mo and only 5 listens to a song.   I've had my account for a year or so, and this is just awful. Bahh.

Does anyone know of any alternatives to Spotify? I'm using Grooveshark at this moment, but the web interface is a bit annoying (and my mouse hotkeys won't change the song anymore ._.)


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 2, 2011)

Eh, Grooveshark doesn't work with Firefox for me, Last.Fm has a poor selection, Pandora has a limited listening experience, Blip has a poor format, poor selection, limited listening experience, and more. 

You're pretty much going to get screwed in one way or another, regardless of where you go o..o That's why I stick to a database of all my music.

I think I liked Last.fm more than any of them, but I could only listen to it for 10-15 minutes at any one time, 30 minutes was the most at one time.


----------



## Aden (May 2, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Last.Fm has a poor selection


 
what


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (May 2, 2011)

I'm glad that I never jumped on that bandwagon. If I want to stream music, I've got a server of my own to stream it from.


----------



## Runefox (May 2, 2011)

... Shoutcast?


----------



## Aden (May 2, 2011)

So I never knew what Spotify was, and I looked it up.



> Spotify is a Swedish music streaming service offering streaming of selected music from a range of major and independent record labels, including Sony, EMI, Warner Music Group, The Orchard, and Universal





> Music can be browsed by artist, album, record label, genre or playlist as well as by direct searches





> Users can register either for free accounts supported by visual and radio-style advertising or for paid subscriptions without ads and with a range of extra features such as higher bitrate streams and offline access to music. A "Premium" account is required to use Spotify on mobile devices.



I already do something kinda similar. I have AudioGalaxy set up on my computer and iPhone. I just leave my computer on when I go out and I can stream my entire library to my phone from the computer. And it's completely free right now. 

\Or I can just use last.fm for radio.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 2, 2011)

Get Winamp and go to Shoutcast.


----------

